# Bleiformen erwärmen



## Holz (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo Zielgruppe,

wie wärmt Ihr Eure Bleigußformen vor?
Problem: auch wenn ich schon 4-5 Probegüsse gemacht habe füllen sich bei mir immer noch nicht  die Formen ganz aus.
Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich kein Trennmittel benutze?

Gruß,

Stefan

*verwirrt*


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Juli 2003)

Bei mir kommt das nur vor, wenn das Blei nicht heiß genug ist. (Ich gieße mir Jig's und Brandungsbleie)
Ich brauche meine Formen nicht vorzuheizen und Trennmittel gibt es bei mir auch nicht. 

Versuch doch mal ein kleineres Gefäß oder stell den Brenner höher.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## hannes-fce (28. Juli 2003)

also ich giesse nur pilker und ab dem 2ten geht es immer.
trennmittel nehm ich auch keines, denke mal das blei ist zu kalt.
ich erhitze es in einem alten topf auf ner kochplatte. immer so 3 kilogramm.
gruss hannes


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juli 2003)

Was denn für ne form? welche Gewichte? 
Auf jeden fall wird das Blei zu schnell kalt. (Erkenntnis des Jahres  )

Nen Trennmittel nimmt man, damit die Güsse besser aus der Form gehen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Tiffy (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen #h,

ich benutze nen alten Zwei-Platten-E-Herd zum Bleigießen. Auf der einen Platte mach ich das Blei warm, auf der anderen wird die Form vorgewärmt. Klappt ganz gut.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

Vorheizen brauchst die Form nicht. Das Blei muß nur heiß genug sein. Zwei Probegüsse und danach kannst die Rohlinge gießen. die Probegüsse ohne Ösen gießen , kannst sie sofort wieder einschmelzen. Erhitze mein Blei zusätzlich mit einer Lötlampe. Machst noch bißchen Antimon rein, dann werden die pilker sehr hart und verbiegen kaum. Für Brandungsbleie auch zu empfehlen!


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2003)

Moin,

ich komme auch grade vom Bleigiessen wieder... War nicht so der Bringer, um ehrlich zu sein. Gleiche Probs: die Form füllte sich nicht vollständig (Jigköppe).
Warum... Tscha... Ist wohl ne Kombination aus zu hohem Ausgussgefäß, zu geringer Brennerleistung für die Legierung, die offensichtlich einen zu hohen Zinn/Antimongehalt dafür hatte...
Nächstmal klappt das besser!!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (28. Juli 2003)

Mische mein Blei immer mit dachdeckerblei. Ansonsten nehme ich Auswuchtblei aus KFZ Betrieben. Dieses Blei hat allerdings einen hohen Anteil an Zinn und Antimon. Deshalb mische ich immer bißchen Dachdeckerblei dazu! Die kartuschen für meine Lötlampe kosten gerade mal etwas über 1 € und mit 2 kartuschen komme ich einen Nachmittag mit aus! Die Masse bekommt dann ohne weiteres eine Temperatur von etwa 400C. Das Antimon bekomme ich nur mit der Lötlampe geschmolzen! Als Herd dient mir ein alter Brennspirituskocher!


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2003)

Der nächste "Angriff" wird mit diesem  Kocher gestartet. Teelich oder Bunsenbrenner - kein Thema nicht! Und das auch noch stufenlos... :q:q:q:q Ich find das Ding nur G**L


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Juli 2003)

Na Franky ob der nen Topf voll blei aushält wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

Ich hab übrigens nen MSR Whisperlite. Ist ne nummer leichter und vor allem Leiser. Der Dragonfly und sein Vorgänger machen  einen Höllenlärm. Den Whisperlite kann ich jedenfalls empfehlen. Hat noch nie gemuckt. Läuft bei jeder Witterung, nur das Vorheizen sollte man Üben. Man kriegt auch ne 1,5 Meterhohe Stichflamme hin, wenn man will. Und die Töpfe drauf stehen etwas wackelig. Aber das ist wohl bei allen Kleinkochern so.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2003)

Moin Holger,

na, da kommt mir kein großer Pott mit Blei drauf . Zwischen den Beinen passt 100% eine Kelle rein, in der das Blei dann erhitzt wird.
Das mitm Wackelig stimmt... Man sollte das Ding schon möglichst grade hinstellen - oder eine "Stütze" haben.


----------



## Holz (29. Juli 2003)

@Tiffy
was für Herdplatten sind denn das? So normale Zweikochplatten für 230 V? Das habe ich auch mal probiert, hat aber das Blei nicht zum schmelzen gebracht. Vielleicht war auch nur der Topf zu groß...


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Juli 2003)

Ich habe festgestellt das beim Bleigießen schon allein die größe des Gefäßes sehr viel beim schmelzen ausmacht.
Um so kleiner das Gefäß,um so heißer bekomme ich das Blei.
Bei einem größeren Gefäß kühlt das Blei schon an den Außenwänden wieder ab.So bekommt das Blei nicht die erforderliche Hitze zum sauberen Gießen.
Ein Propangasbrenner ist desweiteren besser als eine Kochplatte.


----------



## Tiffy (29. Juli 2003)

Moin Holz #h,

ich benutze einen einfachen Zwei Platten Elektroherd 220 V. 

Hier ( klick ) steht gerade bei Ebay so ein Gerät zur Versteigerung.

Zum Schmelzen des Bleies benutze ich einen ziemlich dünnwandigen Edelstahltopf. Schätze der hat so um 1 mm Wandstärke und war ursprünglich mal eine einfache Rührschüssel. Der Herd steht absolut fest und auch 3, 4 und mehr Kg pro Schmelzvorgang sind kein Problem.  Klar es dauert ein kleines bisschen länger bis das Blei die erforderliche Temperatur hat. Aber wenn man einmal im Gange ist geht’s eigentlich recht zügig. Damit das Blei besser fließt mische ich Schwemmzinn dazu. Das ist ein Material das die Karosseriebauer zum Ausfüllen von Unebenheiten der Karosserie vor dem Lackieren verwenden. ( Jedenfalls wenn’s fachmännisch gemacht wird, andere nehmen Spachtelmasse ). Davon mische ich auf ca. 3 Kg Schmelzgut wie z.B. Dachdeckerblei ca. 1 Stange zu.

Ansonsten eignen sich sehr gut alte Auswuchtgewichte aus dem Reifendienst für Giesvorhaben. Leider sind diese oft schmutzig und verursachen beim Einschmelzen eine nicht ungefährliche Qualmwolke. 

Meine ersten Giesversuche hab ich  auch mit Propanbrenner und Spiritusbrenner unternommen. Seit dem ich das mit dem Elektroherd mache hab ich jedenfalls keine Eile mehr beim Gießen. Die Form hat immer die richtige Temperatur und der Schmelztopf steht sicher. Gut Ding will Weile, das war schon immer so. Wer ständig in Zeitdruck ist damit seine Form nicht auskühlt der hat auch öfters mal einen nicht so gut gelungenen Pilker/Blei- Rohling dazwischen.


----------



## heinerv (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Bleigiesser,

habt Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, ob das flüssige Blei nicht giftige Dämpfe entwickelt? Und wie schützt Ihr euch dagegen?

Gruß

heinerv


----------



## Condor (29. Juli 2003)

...ich denke mal das man den Nüschel(Kopf) nicht unbedingt über den Topf hängen sollte.:z 

Nicht mit den Fingern in der Nase bohren, und immer gründlich waschen sollten normalerweise als Vorsichtsmassnahme langen.


Gruss 
Condor


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2003)

Hi Heinerv,

jepp - das Blei entwickelt giftige Dämpfe! Daher immer nur im freien giessen und den Nüschel nicht direkt reinhalten... Aber bis das passiert... Lies mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/index.php?id=hakuma

Christian Kube hat uns da einen feinen Bericht geschrieben.


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Juli 2003)

Bin zwar nicht Heinerv,
aber der Bericht ist sehr gut. Viele dieser Tipps sind auch im Hakuma Katalog zu finden.

Auswuchtblei verwende ich auch. Dabei schmelze ich diese Gewichte grundsätzlich draußen ein. Den Wind habe ich dann im Rücken!


----------



## PetriHelix (30. Juli 2003)

Hi,

das was dort im Bericht steht stimmt soweit ... Allerdings habe ich bei meiner Form noch festgestellt, dass man die Eingussöffnungen etwas erweitern sollte. Einfach mit einer Metallfeile die Öffnung zum Gussnest ein wenig "aufbohren". Gerade bei kleinen Bleiköpfen ist die Öffnung sehr klein und setzt sich beim giessen sofort zu. Man sollte allerdings bedenken => Weg ist weg! Daher lieber ganz vorsichtig ein wenig rausfeilen und dann testen obs besser geht.


----------

